# 92X Performance and Wolff drop in replacement return spring unit



## AbitNutz (Oct 7, 2021)

On a previous 92 I have, I replaced the mousetrap spring with the Wolff drop-in trigger return spring. Now I've gone and bought an expensive and very cool 92X Performance. Should I also put in the drop-in return spring? Supposedly, it too has the same design and design fault.

I like the idea of the Wolff unit and the one I put in my other 92 continues to work great. However, The 92X Performance has that wickedly awesome trigger reset, which I would think has something to do with that return spring. I'm not sure I should alter it. It may improve the reliability to a degree but screw up the reset.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

AbitNutz said:


> On a previous 92 I have, I replaced the mousetrap spring with the Wolff drop-in trigger return spring. Now I've gone and bought an expensive and very cool 92X Performance. Should I also put in the drop-in return spring? Supposedly, it too has the same design and design fault.
> 
> I like the idea of the Wolff unit and the one I put in my other 92 continues to work great. However, The 92X Performance has that wickedly awesome trigger reset, which I would think has something to do with that return spring. I'm not sure I should alter it. It may improve the reliability to a degree but screw up the reset.


Well you could always take the Wolf drop-in trigger return spring out of your 92 and try it out on your 92X. If you're satisfied with it then order another one from Wolf. If you're not satisfied just put the old spring back in.


----------



## AbitNutz (Oct 7, 2021)

desertman said:


> Well you could always take the Wolf drop-in trigger return spring out of your 92 and try it out on your 92X. If you're satisfied with it then order another one from Wolf. If you're not satisfied just put the old spring back in.


The mousetrap spring that's replaced is really fiddly and if I recall, can be easily damaged. I remember when I took out the old one on my previous 92 I was none too careful getting it out. It didn't look like it would be a good candidate for going back in if the Wolff unit was a failure. 

Meh...maybe I worry too much?


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

AbitNutz said:


> The mousetrap spring that's replaced is really fiddly and if I recall, can be easily damaged. I remember when I took out the old one on my previous 92 I was none too careful getting it out. It didn't look like it would be a good candidate for going back in if the Wolff unit was a failure.
> 
> Meh...maybe I worry too much?


I've had 92's for decades, one with upwards of 20,000 rounds through it. I've never had any issue with stock trigger return springs or taking them in or out of the pistol. The history from what I've gathered is the Border Patrol was having issues with return springs on their Beretta's(possibly a bad batch) and the reasoning why Wolff developed their return spring, which indeed is more robust.

You would think since the M9 had served since 1985 in the US military with no reported issues with factory return springs, at least that I'm aware of, should tell you something. I really don't believe the Border Patrol was using their 92's that often in live fire to be wearing out trigger return springs, but I don't know, that southern border is a unlawful wild place to be? Last I heard was Mexican Drug Cartels using AK's against are Border patrol.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

AbitNutz said:


> The mousetrap spring that's replaced is really fiddly and if I recall, can be easily damaged. I remember when I took out the old one on my previous 92 I was none too careful getting it out. It didn't look like it would be a good candidate for going back in if the Wolff unit was a failure.
> 
> *Meh...maybe I worry too much?*


Maybe so?

At any rate those springs and the Wolf drop-in trigger return spring are not that expensive. Not only that but if you're worried about the stock spring breaking it only makes sense to keep a couple of spares on hand. It's highly unlikely that you're gonna' damage the spring by taking it out and putting it back in. If anything and if the spring was indeed weak you're gonna' end up putting more wear and tear on it by just firing the gun from the constant flexing of the spring.

For what it's worth I've never, ever broken a spring on any gun that I've owned. The only time I've had to replace them is if they've lost their tension.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

BTW, I wanna think Shipwreck says he replaces his trigger return springs every 3,000 to 5,000 rounds on a discussion we had on a post a while back?

In the discussion I stated my trigger return spring on a 1993 92G model made it to the 15,000 round mark, until I replaced all my springs on the pistol just for.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I would not. I believe the trigger system is a little different in the 92X performance.

Also, the trigger return springs that Beretta uses are much better and thicker/stronger than what they were a decade or two ago. 

In the past, I have changed the trigger return spring whenever I changed the recoil spring. Just easier to keep track of things that way. But honestly, I'd do it every other recoil spring now. And, I will admit that this is overkill. Just my personal preference.

I think changing it every 10k rounds would be on the safe side. I have not seen the 92X performance up close (the insides). I am not sure if it is the same trigger spring as it is on a normal 92. I know the 92X performance has an adjustable trigger, from what I have read. So, that spring you are talking about may not fit.

Anyway, not sure if that trigger unit will work on a 92X performance...

Many people once called that trigger spring unit the "INS spring" - because it was developed long ago for the government for the INS guns. 

Honestly, I have tried that spring unit out years ago - I do not like it. It gets discussed a lot at the Beretta Forum. There seems to be much variation between specimens of those units. And, some Berettas seem to also have different amounts of room around the trigger as well. So, different people get different results.

I tried it once - I had a factory D hammer spring - so that took about 3lbs off the DA pull. Well, when I installed that enclosed INS spring unit, it put the trigger weight BACK to the normal trigger weight.... It was if I had never put the D spring in the gun. I immediately took it out, and someone I knew wanted to buy it. So, I sold it.

Never an interest in them again. I have heard some people say the same thing happened to them.

There is also a reduced spring weight unit that they sell too. Some people love it - others say the trigger does not return to the firing position properly.

So, I just use the normal trigger springs, and replace them periodically. Unless you NEVER change the factory spring after 20k rounds, it likely will not break like they used to.


----------



## AbitNutz (Oct 7, 2021)

Shipwreck said:


> I would not. I believe the trigger system is a little different in the 92X performance.
> 
> Also, the trigger return springs that Beretta uses are much better and thicker/stronger than what they were a decade or two ago.
> 
> ...


I'm kinda leaning toward your way of thinkin'.


----------

